# c501 What to Watch Now issues



## airhed4 (Aug 7, 2016)

So for about a week I have now the c501 error code using the What to Watch Now feature. Cannot fix after rebooting everything numerous times. Called tivo and they could not resolve acting as if I was the only one with the issue. also called Comcast my ISP and they could not see any issues with my modem. Any one get this issue resolved? I am using a Bolt with Two Minis.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

airhed4 said:


> So for about a week I have now the c501 error code using the What to Watch Now feature. Cannot fix after rebooting everything numerous times. Called tivo and they could not resolve acting as if I was the only one with the issue. also called Comcast my ISP and they could not see any issues with my modem. Any one get this issue resolved? I am using a Bolt with Two Minis.


First, search for C501 and you will see other posts. Second, does any streaming service work? Pandora and Amazon are free to test.


----------



## airhed4 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have searched all over the site. Nobody has a solution only bad news like it wont get fixed or Tivo wont replace box after reporting. The streaming services I use Netflix, Amazon, Xfinity all work fine. Very disappointed though. Was such a great feature.


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

airhed4 said:


> So for about a week I have now the c501 error code using the What to Watch Now feature. Cannot fix after rebooting everything numerous times. Called tivo and they could not resolve acting as if I was the only one with the issue. also called Comcast my ISP and they could not see any issues with my modem. Any one get this issue resolved? I am using a Bolt with Two Minis.


Sorry for a "me, too", but "me, too". I have the same thing, and TiVo Support is disinclined to believe it is anything by within my home/network. I have a Roamio OTA that I activated in December 2015, and most of my symptoms are new.

I see the following:

* C501 for "Watch Now"
* Search is unavailable after I enter a character or two
* The "Suggestions/Popular" at the top of the main menu is blank.
* The TiVo iOS app tell me "No compatible TiVo Boxes Found" (This is worked for me in the past)
* TiVo Online says "TiVo Box Not Supported" and "To use all the features available on TiVo Online, you must have a TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio or newer TiVo box." (I do have a Roamio OTA, and it worked in the past)

The good news is that it connects successfully, gets Guide Data, and OnePasses do work. So from that perspective it is working well, but I don't like missing out on features I should have and which have worked for me in the past.

h.b.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

airhed4 said:


> I have searched all over the site. Nobody has a solution only bad news like it wont get fixed or Tivo wont replace box after reporting. The streaming services I use Netflix, Amazon, Xfinity all work fine. Very disappointed though. Was such a great feature.


This might not help, but when those secondary functions are done, the following sites are accessed:
i.tivo.com
204.176.49.116
It seems that the Bolt is having a problem with access to one or both of those locations. There have been network changes with 20.6.3, but nothing has shown up in the documentation.


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

Mine cleared up yesterday, with no further action on my part. I had done all of the restarts a few days ago, with no improvement. But yesterday all of the TiVo capabilities, iOS app, and TiVo Online worked.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

airhed4 said:


> I have searched all over the site. Nobody has a solution only bad news like it wont get fixed or Tivo wont replace box after reporting. The streaming services I use Netflix, Amazon, Xfinity all work fine. Very disappointed though. Was such a great feature.


WTWN has consistently returned a C501 error message for me for at least the past six months to a year (perhaps more). Although I never use this feature and only discovered the glitch accidentally, nonetheless I was concerned enough that I made some inquiries and wound up in the same TiVo/Comcast customer service dead-end road as OP.

Since all of the rest of my OTT services are working just fine (XOD, Amazon, Netflix, VUDU, Yahoo, et al) and I have no interest in the WTWN feature, it wasn't worth it to me to pursue the matter any further.


----------

